# mouse cursor does not move



## Dr J (May 19, 2008)

I use a microsoft wireless USB mouse model 6000 which I use on 2 different computers. It currently works on my laptop but not on my desktop. When I boot up my desktop (Dell small format 80gig Pentium 4 processor) there is a cursor on the login screen but it will not move. When I connect the mouse to the laptop computer it works normally. Yesterday I deleted some Logitech mouseware from the desktop, but it shouldn't have made a difference on the Microsoft mouse. I am unable to use the desktop computer, and I cannot get the keypad to move the mouse (left ALT-left Shift-Num lock). I have disconnected the USB mouse and rebooted the computer, but it does not work. It doesn't seem to make any difference whether I reinstall the USB mouse before I boot the computer or afterward...nothing is working. Since I can't login I am unable to do anything to change the settings. I have also put the USB mouse key into several different USB ports. It works fine on the laptop computer but doesn't work on any of the ports on the desktop computer. Do you have any suggestion on how to login without having a functional mouse?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have a wired mouse you can use or can you borrow one? Using the tab key and spacebar or enter key should allow you to select a user at the login screen.


----------



## Dr J (May 19, 2008)

I'll go get one from my office and try that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dr J (May 19, 2008)

I tried a wired mouse...didn't work. Still can't get past the login screen. It doesn't work to use the TAB key and SPACE bar to log in. Does anybody have other suggestions. There has to be a way to boot up a computer in the absence of a functioning mouse and get past the log in screen.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

check your bios and see if these are enabled pnp usb2/high speed usb


----------



## Dr J (May 19, 2008)

how do I do that? will I need to boot up in safe mode with DOS prompt? can you give me a step by step instruction?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

turn on computer start tapping f2 should bring you to bios screen. could be another key might say what key to press to get to setup.


----------



## Dr J (May 19, 2008)

The issue is not resolved. Please help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you go to bios and check for the usb are enabled?


----------



## Dr J (May 19, 2008)

USB controller is turned ON


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

I had this EXACT problem with my Windows 2000 PC a few years ago.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Think we had to reinstall Windows to get it working after I uninstalled the Logitech software and on reboot got floppy errors and no mouse.

The only suggestion I can think of is to try a PS/2 mouse or try reinstalling the Logitech software - think it removes some sort of driver.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can you get to safe mode?

try a CMOS reset. power down computer unplug from wall and open case and remove coin size battery from motherboard for a few minutes then put back in and start it up see if that helps.


----------

